# Just a quick note to say hello to Everyone



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

With the Holiday drawing near, I wanted to say hello to all of you that visit the board. I hope things are going well with everybody and you southern guys are still able to get out and cast. Nothing doing here in the Northeast but shoveling snow. each and every stinking foot of it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sorry about the snow Dave...... come on down to NC. 65 and sunny today.

How goes the booze bros........

Tommy


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Dave,

Sorry to hear of the snow so soon. 
I know you're gonna be really tired of it by Spring, or July, whichever comes first.

Take care and have great Holidays, OK?

Blaine


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hey dave. here in slower, lower del.we go some snow but i gave it two days to go away, and it did. hope everything is well with all on board. have a merry christmas and happy new year everyone.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Guys 
yea this winter is going to be a pain in the butt for sure. Already had 44 inches of snow in my yard this December. good thing is it warmed a bit and a big rain storm took 80% of it away. Tommy The Booze Brothers are doing well. And I have not forgotten about your request but we are trying to work out the details. I will let you know more when I know more. Blaine Dont come here to work this winter, save it for the month of June and them come up for a few days. June equal Big Bass month. By the way My friend AL we had dinner with is doing just Awesome living in Thailand. Whats stories I have been told.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Bill thanks for the merry christmas wish as well. Hope to see you in the spring maybe come down a bit earely and fish a bit with you guys Take Care and give my regards to Gary when you talk to him. Cheers


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

will do dave. it must be tough casting when you are up to your wazoo in snow.look forward to seeing you in the spring.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Happy Holidays Big Dave. The snow doesn't bother me it's the 30-50 mph north winds were getting almost every week. Drops that wind chill to the single numbers. Remember Frank Zabowa (spell) he's now retired and has a brand new Ford 4x4 Van. He's been doing a lot of fishing in R.I. Hope he can make it to one of the tournaments this year. Can't talk any of the other casters into going unless you can find a field in Ma. See you in the Spring.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

*Hello To All*

I know it has been awhile, but it has been a tough year for me health wise. Glad to hear from you bother Dave and John. Glad to hear that Frank finaly retire and is enjoying himself. Just hope and pray his good health stays with him. Just talked to Stan Kuzia and he is doing best he can in his old age. Ron , well what can I say. e don't bother with no one lately, but still try and keep in touch with him. Heared you are with ZZIPLEX now Dave.If you are GOOD LUCK for you have been trying for awhile now.Well say hello to everyone for me and you all Have a Blessed Christmas and a Healthy New Year. All my love and prayers. Brother Tony

FISHING HAS A NAME***RED DOG***


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

same to you Red Dog. hope everything goes well for you. we miss you at the meets. may your holedays be blessed .


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Red Dog.
Not sure who you heard that I was with Zziplex. Nope not true. If It was, I would have to say Christmas had come early. I know Stanley has been very intrested to see some of the new Zzippies I've been fishing with. A nice 10' uptide stick in perticular. I don't really want to comment on Ron. Tony the Karnicki family and I are so glad to see that your doing better, I have been reading the board to try and keep up on things with you. All I can say is that you remain in our thoughts here on the Cape. We really had some great times back in the days. Best Regards to you and yours and continued good health to all Big Dave


----------

